# Prayers Needed



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Please pray for my Grandparents, please.

Last night their barn burned to the ground. Everything is gone.  All of my Grandpa's tools, lawn mowers and Ford tractor. Our hay and theirs, about 520 bales of alfalfa total, and about 50 straw bales. Worst of all....Stormy- my Grandma's almost 23 year old Arabian mare, Molly- 6 year old LaMancha doe, the barn cats and 30-50 chickens. :tears: :tears: It was an old barn...probably 70-100 years old. It happened so fast. My Grandpa went out to feed the horse and goat some grain and nothing was wrong. He didn't smell any smoke and the animals weren't freaking out. He went in the house and went back out to go leave for work...not even 15 minutes later and it was totally engulfed already. The people who called it in first said the power lines going to the barn were arcing. Straight to the mow. :tears: The people said flames were already 20 ft. over the trees when they saw it. The barn wasn't insured...no one would insure it because it was old, so everything is a total loss.

It's like a dream gone terribly wrong, but it's not a dream.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your losses....that is devastating...and my heart goes out to all of you..... prayers sent your way..  :hug: ray:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Pam. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

My thoughts are with you today. Horrible loss


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. What are their names and I'll put them on the prayer list. :hug: 

Gina


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug: I am so sorry......already lifting your family in prayers ray:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you.

mrs. lam, their names are Lloyd and Mary Jane.

I am thankful that my Grandpa couldn't get in the barn, because with as fast as it went up...he would have never made it out.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I will keep you all in my prayers! I am so sorry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you Pam. I really appreciate it.


 Your very welcome...Jacque...again... I am very sorry...  :hug: ray:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I am so sorry...will keep your grandparents and family in our prayers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry for this tragedy to have happened to your family, prayers are sent that you all can cope with this loss.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so very very sorry  Many thoughts and prayers going out to your family. I couldn't imagine losing all of that, it's completely devastating. Hopefully the community might act to help your grandparents out in replacing what was lost. When things like that happen around here, people tend to help out, and I think it's great. Again, I am just so sorry


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone.

My Grandma had to go to the hospital yesterday morning. She's one of those people that just sits there and stews about what happened. I think it was mostly stress related, but she came home late afternoon yesterday.

The week of the fair is crazy enough as it is....we all certainly didn't need this. And now my doe that went BDIS last Saturday is now sick. :hair: I think she'll be okay, but no showing on Wednesday for her. I think it's the weather and the fact that she doesn't have much hair. :roll: She's eating hay, though, but no grain and has practically dried herself up. :sigh: My 4-H show is Monday and this is my first year as a Sr. showman and I have a shot at competing for Small Animal Showman of Showmen. I was all excited, but honestly with all this mess... *sighs* Although as it gets closer...my competitive side is starting to shine through. :laugh:


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

This is a horrible thing to happen. I wish you all the best of luck. If you can pull it out go ahead and show. Any positives right now is a plus. Seems impossible but dont go down with the circumstances.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jacque, I sure will be praying for them. I could not imagine what they are going through. The lord will take care of his children, so for some reason that was suppose to happen.

Prayers for them and the family.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey everyone. I really appreciate all the prayers, please keep them coming.

I can't believe it's been a week already. My Grandparents are still having a rough time, especially my Grandma...well my Grandpa, too...he just hides it better. My aunt, uncle, and cousin were all visiting from MO and with my Dad, brother, and Grandpa having the long weekend got the mess pretty much all cleaned up. I was talking to my Grandpa today...he said some of the barn cats showed up, so that's good.

I guess their insurance might cover the stuff in the barn. Something about being their property...I don't know...it's kind of a mess. Anyways, the insurance people are causing some grief. :roll: They want pics of everything in the barn for proof...which I kinda understand, but who takes pics of everything...I mean EVERYTHING in their barn? Tools? Really? And what really upset my Grandma...they want pics of her animals for proof that she actually had them. :hair: 

It's a long road to recovery. To where my Grandma can talk about her horse and goat and not cry. And I know I will not have a barn with all my animals in it with electricity for a long while. Right now they are in huts(actually unit load devices from airplanes...works well for goats) and that is where they will stay for now. We were gonna put up a "real" barn for them, but it's not worth the worry. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel so for your grandparents and all that they have go to through :hug: I know its hard to be strong for them when you have your own sadness too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so unfortunate.... and I agree....I don't take pics of every single item there is.. in the barn..... I wish the best for them ....and I will pray... that they get some payback from their insurance..... the whole situation is so devastating.....  :hug: ray:


----------

